# Makeup kit



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

Howdy I am very new to makeup and i was wondeing what is a great place to start? What i mean is how do i assemble a makeup kit and use makeup properly?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Depends on what kind of makeup your wanting to use....


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

special effects makeup


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

makeup
brushes
skin cleaning products
powder
sponges
prosaide, spiritgum and remover
some prothstetics to play with
mirror with light
A good makeup book
first aid kit
lotion
finger nails
lip stick
hair
teeth
blood
Q tips
Witch Hazel

This is just a few things I have in my kit but may give you some ideas


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

and a toolbox or tackle box to hold it all


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You forgot latex, play.


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

Awsome thanks y'll, what type of colored make up or cakes would you recomend for starters. I know that alot of this stuff is kind of well expensive. should I just stock up on whatever they have in the halloween section for starters?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

a bruse wheel is a good one to start with.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Instead of buying stuff at random, figure out your charcter, what you'll need to make that happen in make-up, and buy specific make-up for your character. That way you are not wasting money, and you can dd to it as you go along.


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

Awsome advice thanks alot. 

Also do you have any advice for people with dark skin?
sorry if this seems to be alot of questions i am very new with makeup.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

spong, african american or more like hispanic?


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

Hispanic


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Really I think the best thing would be to find a good book and do some research first, it should explain everything from start to finish, kinds of makeup, prothstitics, ect. Look for stage makeup to start with.
Good luck


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

After shopping around, I found that the tubes of cream color make up generally runs from $1.50-$2.00/tube. Then I found the same cream make up at Walmart (of all places) for only .97 cents. I bought one of each color which I believe was white, black, green, orange, red and yellow.

Wash your skin well then apply the cream with a makeup sponge (you can get a bag of sponges really cheap in the pharm dept). Allow cream to dry on your skin and then dust it well with talc or baby powder...this sets the cream and keeps it from smudging.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Richard Corson's book is fantastic for the stage make-up Bible. There's several selling on Ebay now. Thay are all the same, just different editions. Search terms: Corson makeup


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

I would also recommend Corson's book, it's the best. Also get Savini's "Grande Illusions". It's got some effects techniques in it.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Don't overlook the makeup depts. at wall mart, kmart, drug stores, I get foundations, eyeliner pencils, fingernails, sponge and such from there (well my wife gets it for me)lol.


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the Tips on books I just paid for the richard carson book and recently got Janus vinther special effects makeup and It looks ok great Ideas but some are a bit hard to do. If anyone has this book what is your thought.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

infoamtek said:


> I would also recommend Corson's book, it's the best. Also get Savini's "Grande Illusions". It's got some effects techniques in it.


*Slaps head* How could I forget about my favorite FX artist of all time? His grande illusion books are incredible and well worth the money!


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

*heres a first try*

Here is some old age makeup down by me on my hands. By the way I used stae makeup richard carson, and stage makeup laura thodium as references.

Check em outmakeup pictures by spong8 - Photobucket


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Ahhhh, see, now you did it......your hooked now buddy, LOL

Looks good, the more you play around with it the better you'll become.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step. Keep on steppin', spong!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Good lookin hand Spong!!!


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Don't know if its too late for this thread. Just want to say that I am a Face & Body Artist. I have been experimenting with FX for about 10 years. I have tried many products. Some with success, some without. When it comes to good makeup that will last the night, good quality makeup, made to be worn for costume, through sweating and cold temperatures, is always better than Walmart makeup.
There are tons of small things you can get at Walmart, Like Dense sponges, alcohol, q-tips, wet wipes, tissues, or storage containers for your makeup...
But makeup needs to be exellent quality. First go to the Snazaroo.com website. It has pages of Tutorials, FAQ's and pictures to answer most of your questions. 
Than write me back I will tell you my favorite brands!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

sorry, I'm a noob when it comes to FX makeup, but what is the witch hazel for?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

witch hazel is used to smooth and blend edges on a gelatine prosthetic after its been applied.


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Another decision that really helped me was taking an Anatomy Art Class and than a nude sketching Art class.
Really helps to get a better visual of the workings of the human form. Skin bone,muscle, tissue...
Here's an example of when that comes in handy...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

I have recently tried my hand at mask making.

I made a plaster bandage mask I call "clown"

here are the links
side views




front and fun


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

I apologive of the above I forgot to hyperlink the links

CLown pictures by spong8 - Photobucket

here you go all the clown goodness you can get.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Did you mold it from your face, it looks nice and tight, great job on it!


----------



## spong8 (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah it was plaster bandage to my face so it fit me only.


----------

